

When it comes to Programming, a "Little" Knowledge is a Dangerous Thing - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2011/06/when-it-comes-to-programming-little.html

======
foxhill
something i've always liked about ObjC, is that it's generally obvious when to
use capital letters, and also, (at least if you follow the apple coding
guidelines) arguments, types, variables and selectors don't ever differ by
less than quite a number of chars.

of course, code can sometimes lack brevity - it does seem long winded to write
something like

    
    
        NSMutableDictionary *mutableArgMap = [[NSMutableDictionary alloc] initWithDictionary:argMap];
    

but i'd choose that over java most times ;)

~~~
EwanG
Is there a good ObjC library for Android? :-)

